# Musik aufnehmen



## Crash123 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gern die Musik aufnehmen,
die der FireFox abspielt, bzw. ein Player 
auf einer Seite ...

Also quasie einfach nur das was meine Boxen 
ausgeben abspeicher ...

Gibt es dafür ein Programm ... oder kann das der
Standart Sound-Manager schon selbs ...

vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Another (2. Juli 2011)

Für den Firefox gibts dafür afaik 'n plugin, nutze selbst den FF aber nicht. Aber u.a. dieses Programm nimmt auch alles auf, was deine Lautsprecher ausgeben:

http://www.waverec.de/


----------

